# Marks of a Righteous Man -- Thomas Watson



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 13, 2008)

THE MARKS OF A RIGHTEOUS MAN



> Let us try whether we are in the number of these righteous ones; whether we are indeed more excellent than others.
> 
> 1. A righteous man is a humble man. He who is proud of his righteousness is unrighteous. "God I thank Thee that I am not as other men are. . . . I fast. . . I give tithes. . ." Luke 18:11-12. Here was a triple crown of pride the Pharisee wore. Righteousness, though it raises the name, depresses the heart. "If I am righteous, I will not lift up my head," Job 10:15. The violet is a sweet flower, yet hangs down the head; such a flower was Job. The righteous are like the silkworm. While she weaves her curious works, she hides her-self in the silk. The righteous man is more likely to judge himself than to play the critic on another. He shrinks into nothing in his own thoughts. David cried out, "I am a worm and no man"; though a saint, though a king, yet a worm.
> 
> ...



From: A Plea for the Godly


----------



## Ivan (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, Sterling. That was awesome!


----------

